# Bevin Bell



## Whitey1736 (Mar 7, 2016)

Are all of the bevin bells marked so? I contacted someone about one and it is the correct style by they said they didn't see any identifying marks.  Does anyone know if other companies made the same style?...or is there just rust on this that they aren't seeing through?  Thanks


----------



## izee2 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm no expert on bells. I was under the assumption that Bevins Bells were all marked on the flat of the ringer. I don't know if that is factual or not. I would post this in another area to get the bell experts to "chime" in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 10, 2016)

I ended up buying the bell and received it today. I used a wire brush on the ringer and did find some markings but it is quite worn. The most I can make out is that it says "Made in East Hampton."  Since Bevin is/was run out of East Hampton CT, I can only assume that it is a Bevin Bell.  It does seem to work for the most part too; needs to be cleaned up a bit though.  Also, i'm a big fan of that pun izee.


----------



## Bozman (Mar 13, 2016)




----------

